# Gold Betta!!!



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Have any of you looked into Pure Gold Bettas? I'd love to have one in my home to consider him my gold bar hahaha
One of these intense gold colored one sells for 50(just 1 male)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's awesome! Only 50 bucks too! That's a lot, but not for a unique color. It is a obvious metallic yellow.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet! But why is that one lying on that person's hand and looking so...odd?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Sweet! But why is that one lying on that person's hand and looking so...odd?


Taking picture with the fish on his hands brings out the color instead of it being in the tank


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome! They really do look like gold! I really don't think the person should have held it in his hand, even if it does bring out his colors. The poor guy looked suffocated. You should rescue him!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Taking picture with the fish on his hands brings out the color instead of it being in the tank


ooh. But it's still in the water, right?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, very pretty fish. I have seen one like that before, very unique.  was he on AB?


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, he's gorgeous!  I love how you said that you would consider him your gold bar XD Just go around telling people, "I have a treasure at my house, can you find it?"  

But 50 isn't THAT expensive for such a unique fish...personally I don't have the money for it, hahaha. Are you planning on getting the boy?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i had a gold DT female. bought her from Chard on here. 8U she wasn't THIS shiny, but she was a similar shade of yellow. :V


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Those are awesome bettas.


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

OMG... some of ur comments are quite funny. LOL... :lol:
Thanks for featuring my fish Setsuna. :-D

PS.- That's my left palm BTW...


----------

